# Switch-Kat Wiring



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

Switch-Kat decoders have wire connection for signal lights. 3 connection wire posts. "N" for "normal" ??? the straight path. "R" for "route" ??? Two NJI 2103 color signal's lights: red and green. Which wire from the NJI 2103 connect to the "N" and which to the "R" post. Can the light wires be changed/corrected after programing or would you have to reprogram then? Thanks.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

i found this on NCE's website i hope it helps

Programming information
The Switch-Kat
cannot
be programmed on your programming track. It is always
programmed while connected to the mainline track. This decoder can be programmed by
all systems that support accessory control using the procedure below.
To program Switch-Kat to a new address using any DCC system:
1.
Connect the track power to the decoder
TRACK
connections.
2.
Connect a short "jumper" wire from the
PROG
terminal to
GND
as shown below. If
you have the optional position indicator lights installed they will
both
light to indicate
programing mode.
3.
Use your DCC system to throw the accessory (turnout) number you wish the
Switch-Kat to use as its address.
4.
Remove the jumper wire.
Do
not
leave the jumper in place after programming or you will not be able to control the
switch.


----------

